# How to size a circulator



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This will teach all of us how to properly size a circulator pump.

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-size-a-hot-water-circulating-pump


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to assume you are speaking in jest. If so, that's a good one :laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Whoa Nellie what tool wrote that jibberish. I had to keep returning to the lines before to just try and comprehend.:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I especially like the line that tells you to disconnect the pipe, and pour hot water (not just water, they specify hot water) through it for 1 minute, to see how much flow you get!:blink::laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL Imagine being a wholesaler and having a HO come i with some of these measurements! 

Also, imagine what a wholesaler with a sense of humor will do to the poor HO


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

i now know what ive been doing wrong


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That darn air leakage gets me every time!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

markb said:


> LOL Imagine being a wholesaler and having a HO come i with some of these measurements!
> 
> Also, imagine what a wholesaler with a sense of humor will do to the poor HO


Prolly sell them a bucket of steam....:laughing:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pump curves???? Forget it, just useless pieces of paper.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess it beats: that's the only one you have in stock... ok that will work they want it yesterday.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Air leakage? WTF? It seems they think water hammer is air in the pipes like most fools. Anyone who follows those steps is going to flood out their house.:whistling2:


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

Following the instructions this is the pump I installed...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

What the fuch was that ! They missed all the other measurements needed like how heavy was the pump your replacing and what color are the wires. But you gotta have that air leakage test report, (ofcourse by a pro) that's a biggy


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I love articles like this.. It keeps me working day and night


----------

